# Looking for real estate lawyer



## RossMcC (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello,
I am looking to buy a property in the Castelo Branco area and need a local lawyer. Does anyone have any recommendations? Preferably a firm someone has used and found good. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RossMcC (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi, appreciate that post was removed because of an advert, but i didn't put it there - how do I stop this happening?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Not a problem ROSS the fault was by the other party.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have asked around and this is one company that has come with good recommendations. Bonus is that they are based in both UK and Portugal

https://castelosolicitors.com/about-us/


----------

